# Resawing on a band saw.



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's a decent video making good use of visual aides to illustrate some of the "physics of re-sawing" and why you want a heavy blade with low tooth count.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Matthiaswandel?ob=0&feature=results_main#p/u/2/fK9m5PadmiI


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Matthias explains the physics behind resawing pretty well. Kind of reminds me of my shop teacher in the 50s.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I just saw that about 2 days ago.*

It sure makes it simple to understand. I guess I'll be getting a 
1 1'4 TPI blade bandsaw mill ...hah hah.... Trouble is to properly tension those wide blades you need a stout frame on your saw.
I've done OK with 1/2" and 3/4" 3TPI blades so far, but when these get worn out, I may try a wider blade with fewer teeth per inch. There is a different theory that a narrow blade is better for resawning. I think Bret out at Lola Ranch recommends it.
:blink: bill


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought the way he demonstrated the saw dust clearance issue was pretty cool.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> It sure makes it simple to understand. I guess I'll be getting a
> 1 1'4 TPI blade bandsaw mill ...hah hah.... Trouble is to properly tension those wide blades you need a stout frame on your saw.
> I've done OK with 1/2" and 3/4" 3TPI blades so far, but when these get worn out, I may try a wider blade with fewer teeth per inch. There is a different theory that a narrow blade is better for resawning. I think Bret out at Lola Ranch recommends it.
> :blink: bill


Yes. I've had good luck re-sawing using a 3/8" or 1/4" blade 3TPI or so. It has to be sharp. I once invested in a carbide tipped 1" blade for re-sawing and I thought it was a waste of money. The saw is the variable. We will all get different results depending on the saw we use. There is no "one" right way.

Bret


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

For my first try, I got a 3 TPI 3/4" blade and was pleased except for the kerf marks. I have ordered one of these 1/2" 3-4 TPI blades and will be trying it on my next resaw.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx

They claim that this blade leaves the cut much smoother than other blades. We shall see what shall be seen...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I love watching this guy.
What a perfect explanation of the tooth number and size.

of course...he made his own bandsaw.....geez....

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> Yes. I've had good luck re-sawing using a 3/8" or 1/4" blade 3TPI or so. It has to be sharp. I once invested in a carbide tipped 1" blade for re-sawing and I thought it was a waste of money. The saw is the variable. We will all get different results depending on the saw we use. There is no "one" right way.
> 
> Bret


I have always belived that resawing called for a wide blade, but a while back I tried a 6 mm (1/4") 3 TPI blade and it cut better than anything I've ever used. Most important factor is a sharp blade. A used blade can do just fine curved cuts but be useless for resawing.


----------

